# ¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Valeria Mesalina!!



## Vampiro

Querida amiga.
Te deseo un *muy feliz cumpleaños*.
Como forera eres de las imprescindibles, y como persona simplemente invaluable.
Un privilegio ser tu amigo, un gusto poder saludarte.
El abrazo te lo debo para cuando vaya a Las Uropas. Por ahora te envío uno virtual.
Encontré a este amigo perdido en el aeropuerto y lo invité a la fiesta.
Te traje además este regalo.
Un gran beso, y que disfrutes el día.

♫♫♪ Take a walk on the wild side...♫♫

Eduardo.
_


----------



## Metztli

Valeria *Mesalina*... Feliz *Cumpleaños*!!!

*Te mando un abrazo muy fuerte y mis mejores deseos para que sigas llenando el foro con tus incomparables respuestas!*
(Oops! esos mas bien son los deseos para nosotros, verdad?)

*Reestructuremos: Te deseo puras cosas buenas, que la pases super padre y que siempre estés feliz! *

*Me permití traer unos **amigos **a la **fiesta**... no son **muchos**, hasta eso... pero nos la vamos a pasar bien.*

*Un delicioso pastel y todo mi cariño!*


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¡Caray que bacanal te han montado Vale! Sex and drugs and R&R.

¡Enhorabuena por tus 25 añitos!. Te deseo que pases un día de lo más feliz e inspirado y nos obsequies con alguna perla de las tuyas para que nos echemos unas risas todos.


----------



## turi

Feliz 18 cumpleaños Valeria!!!

Veo que ya nos vamos juntando unos pocos para montar una de esas fiestecitas que hacen época!!

Y espero que te regalen todo lo que tu esperabas!!!

Una muy cordial enhorabuena!!

Juan


----------



## Agró

Felix natalis dies sit tibi.


----------



## Antpax

¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!! Pásatelo muy bien y disfruta al máximo. En un alarde de originalidad traigo algo para la fiesta. 

Sé feliz. 

Un abrazo

Ant


----------



## speedier

*Wishing you a lovely Birthday Valeria!!*


*Looks like a great party!*


*Do you mind if I bring a few dwinkies and a few friends?*​*
*


----------



## romarsan

*What a bunch of friends, Ratoncito! 

Valeria, eres una de las foreras clave de WR, tus aportes siempre son acertados y tu sentido del humor es envidiable. Me encanta compartir este lugar contigo, querida amiga.

A ver que traigo...  esto para endulzar ,     esto para animar el cotarro

y esto para el fin de fiesta, que espero que tarde muuuuucho en llegar.

Un beso amiga.

*


----------



## borgonyon

Mis mejores deseos para ti en este día y siempre.


----------



## Kibramoa

¿Pachanga con chupe? 
Aquí vamos llegando todos poco a poco.
Espero que te guste el regalito, si no, avisa y lo cambiamos.
  Un abrazo.

​


----------



## Nanon

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades, Valeria!!!
Te mando un beso...


----------



## alacant

Happy Birdie, Valeria
Have a great day, and fly high!

Abrazotes, ala​


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Me sumo a las felicitaciones, y traigo algo para picar


----------



## Masood

Many happy returns, Valeria!


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Valeria querida:

Me enteré hace un ratito de tu cumpleaños y quise enviarte mis embajadores a tocarte el happy birthday, pero están medio desconcertados.

Me uno a los buenos deseos de todos los amigos y al interesado de que sigas haciendo tus valiosos e incisivos aportes, que tanto me divierten.

Y vista la ineptitud de mis emisarios (y que ya te han regalado muchos galanes y otros delicados bocadillos) solo me resta aportar la frutilla del postre.

¡Que tengas un día maravilloso! -y también todos los siguientes-.
Vivi


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Valeria! Siendo mi tercera felicitación del día me puse a pensar sobre el paso del tiempo, hay cosas que definitivamente mejoran año tras año, para muestra basta un botón.

Bueno, una reina como tú merece un rey a su altura.

Muchos abrazos preciosa


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hello everybody!

Siento llegar tarde, pero es que me tocó trabajar. Claro que por una vez en la vida me he divertido en el trabajo, y bueno, aunque mañana me echarán la bronca por haberme saltado todos y cada uno de los estúpidos y rígidos protocolos que se supone tenemos que seguir a rajatabla.... pues no me importa. After all, tomorrow is another day!

Después de haberme inscrito en el "thanks, but no thanks" porque no quería recibir cumplidos que no me merezco no se me ocurrió pensar que un amigo me abriría un hilo de cumple para felicitarme. Porque tampoco me lo merezco: para cumplir años sólo hay que seguir vivo y ya está. Y eso no depende de una, sino de que a una no la atropelle un autobús.

Pero me ha alegra un montonazo que me hayáis preparado una orgía romana como es debido .


----------



## la_machy

Siento llegar un poco tarde, querida Valeria, pero me disculparás pues andaba buscanso la Rosa que faltaba en esa _orgía romana_.
Fue cortada especialmente para ti, esta mañana...

Espero que en muchos, muchísimos años más, eso que no depende de ti, se te siga dando y te ponga a salvo de muchos autobuses _atropelladores._

_¡Feliz Cumple, magnífica!_


_MARIE_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

_Ya lo sé, se supone que no debo hacer "bumping", pero es que si no lo hago iba a ser un posts muuuuy largo._ _Y quiero daros las gracias a todos por estar aquí._

*Vampiro:* Si hay alguien sin el que este foro sería un erial aburrido ese eres tú. No te vayas nunca, querido bloodsucker.

*Metztli:* Me encantan los piratas, y éste es el más políticamente incorrecto de todos los piratas (y además no tiene pata de palo)

*Ishould haveknown:* Sex and drugs and rock and roll.. huuuy y qué lejos parece ya... ¡porras, si fue ayer!

*Turissa:* Yo también quiero estar de lujo en Mijas... ¡si vieras el frío que hace aquí!

*Agró:* Grates tibi ago, et gaudeamus igitur!

*Antpax: *Una orgía que se precie no sería una orgía sin tus cervecitas. Ahora, ni idea de cómo se dice cerveza en latín.

*Speedier:* I have to admit that I am now a little bit old for Robert Pattinson, but if he has no objections to older women I will try my best to forget my objections to younger men.

*Romarsan:* There is nothing like a good friend, except a good friend with chocolate .

*Borgonyon: *Mis hijas me han regalado una camiseta con The Beatles . Así que voy por ahí con tu avatar puesto. 

*Kibramoa:* A ver si me echas una manita con los chicos guapos que ha traído Nige, que no sé si voy a poder con todos ,

*Nanon:* Mille remerciements, une femme gauloise est toujours bienvenue chez les romains!

*Alacant:* Thank you, the one and only seagull ever to share her life with two cats.

*Miguel Antonio:*En el sex and drugs and rock and roll faltaba la tentación... y ésta es una tentación que no puedo resistir. ¿Y para qué están las tentaciones, sino para caer en ellas?

*Masood:* Lo que se contesta en España: "y tú que los veas" (and please be there).

*Calambur:* Gracias, gatita. Nunca te lo dije, pero tu avatar es clavaíto a mi Salem, que está ronroneando encima de mis pies.

*Tampiqueña:* Oye, preciosa, ya me he dado cuenta de que te guardas a Hugh sólo para tí.... y que ya no pides la cabeza de cierta rana promiscua 

*La Machy:* Los que suelen _atropellarme_ son los mods por cotilla y chatera (pero llevan un taco de razón, mea culpa). ¡Gracias por la Rosa!


----------



## Agró

Iuvenes dum sumus... Cervisia omnibus! (Era fácil, ¿no?)
Pero, ojo. Esto no es un *C*ervi*s*io de transportes, se entiende.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Sí que lo era, Agró. ¡Uf, qué lejos queda la facul!

_Vivant omnes virgines
__Faciles, fermosae.__
Vivant et mulieres__
Tenerae amabiles__
Bonae laboriosae.

_Por lo menos también habla de las maduritas


----------



## Tampiqueña

Ay, lamento no haber llegado a tu fiesta con Hughcito, él tenía unas ganas enormes de participar en la orgía pero está indispuesto, siente el cuerpo como si le hubieran caído encima a golpes....yo con mucha pena voy a tener que irme temprano, es que los nudillos me están doliendo horrores .

¿Posesiva yo? ¡Nooooooo, qué va! 

Nota aclaratoria: Retomé mi firma de siempre porque la ranita no apreció el delicado detalle de protagonizar la nueva, cuánta ingratitud jajajajaja.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Es lo que tienen las ranitas, que son todas unas desagradecidas. Y para encontrar un príncipe hay que besar muchas ranas....


----------



## tesalia

*¡¡* Feliz cumpleaños Preciosa *!!*
Te envío un gran abrazo y mis mejores deseos porque lo pases cheverísimo. Besos,
Tess


----------



## Camilo1964

Valeria, tarde y todo, mil felicidades. Que sean más los años por venir, siempre llenos de todas las cosas que te hacen feliz.  

Un abrazo,

Camilo


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

*Tesalia:* Mi querida amiga, no sabes la alegría que me da verte por aquí compartiendo _cervisia_ (este Agró, y qué cosas se le ocurren). ¡Agarra una cervecita, un bombón y quédate con nosotros!

*Camilo1964:* Perdón por la tardanza en contestar, pero es que del banquete hemos pasado a las termas... y para abrir la puerta hay que secarse . ¡Agarra un albornoz y bienvenido!


----------



## UVA-Q

Esteeeee, bueno, llegué a barrer después de la fiesta. Pero no podía dejar de pasar a darte un abrazo y ayudar con el desastre que dejaron los amigos.

Muchos, muchos abrazos!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

*Uva-Q:* Ninguna fiesta está completa sin tí, querida amiga. Así que no llegas a barrer porque te estábamos esperando. 

Por cierto, ¿en tu camino no habrás pasado por la charca de cierta ranita promiscua ?


----------



## Argónida

_"And you want to travel with her, and you want to travel blind, and you know that you can trust her for she's touched your perfect body with her mind"_

Muchas felicidades. Muchos felices renacimientos. Gracias por existir, por todo lo que compartimos y por todo en lo que diferimos, por la inteligencia y el sentido del humor, por el misterio y por la claridad... Por Leonard Cohen y por Siniestro Total. Gracias por haber coincidido contigo en este pequeño mundo de palabras. Nos seguimos encontrando, Valeria.

Un beso.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

*Argónida:*

Gracias por ser tú, por tu sentido del humor, por tu inteligencia, por tu claridad de pensamiento, por tu criterio, por el placer que da leer cualquier cosa que escribas. 

Y por Leonard, que es uno de mis músicos favoritos. 

Aunque visto cómo andamos en Santiago, lo más apropiado es escuchar a los Everly Brothers:

_Listen to the rhythm of the falling rain..._

Y para tí, otra de mis favoritas: Carol Klein

_You just call out my name and you know wherever I am I´ll come running to see you again. Winter, spring, summer or fall, all you´ve got to do is call and I´ll be there.

You´ve got a friend._


----------



## romarsan

Querida Valeria, un besote desde Valencia de parte de la Gaviota que ha venido a ver como huele la Navidad por esta zona del Mediterráneo. Y un besote mio también.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Querida Valeria, *feliz cumpleaños*!!..está bien que el diccionario nos tenga muy atareados, ¡pero no como para no habernos enterado de que era tu cumple!  (y yo que ya no paso por acá)...¡hubiéramos tomado unos vinos a tu salud! . 
Bueno, te deseo lo mejor, y ¡¡que se cumpla todo lo que pediste !!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

*Romarsan y Gaviota:*

Lo habéis hecho para darme envidia, mira que llegáis a ser malvadas y perversas. ¡No sé por qué os quiero tanto!

*Rayines:* 

Yo tampoco paso mucho por aquí, y me temo que se me ha pasado más de una celebración. Sin ir más lejos, se me pasó el postiversario de La Machy, que no sé cómo me dirige la palabra todavía.

Mil gracias por unirte a la fiesta, y mil gracias más por tus buenos deseos.


----------



## la_machy

Valeria, eres mucho más que una felicitación dada 1500 posts después p).

Espero que todavía estés celebrando, morrita.


Saludos


----------



## SDLX Master

Feliz cumpleaños, bastante atrasado el saludo por cierto, pero con la mejor intención que hayas pasado un lindo día


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

*La Machy*

No me lo recuerdessss .... vaya un desfase.... y diantres.... también se me pasó el postiversario de Nanon... mejor me voy a esconder debajo de un árbol...

*SDLXMaster*

Gracias por tu compañía, como decimos por aquí, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena


----------



## Mirlo

17 días más tarde, pero nunca es tarde para celebrar...

Muchísimas felicidades!!!​


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Mirlo said:


> 17 días más tarde, pero nunca es tarde para celebrar...
> 
> Muchísimas felicidades!!!​



¿Pero ya tienes once mil muchocientos posts, *Mirlo*? Y yo sin enterarme... ya tengo un propósito de Año Nuevo.... pasarme por los congrats por lo menos una vez por semana y felicitar a todos los que merecen una felicitación bastante más que yo - ¡como tú, preciosa!

Muchísimas gracias por ser tan amable.

Un abrazo


----------



## Mate

Muy pero muy tarde llego a esta celebración del cumpleaños de una de mis foreras favoritas.

Espero sepas diculparme y aceptes mis felicitaciones, que te hago llegar de todo corazón.

 *¡Feliz cumple, querida Valeria! 
*​


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Querido *Mateamargo*

Ultimamente paso tan poquísimo por ninguna parte que tampoco me había dado cuenta de tu cambio  de avatar.

Ahora ya puedo decir que soy un senior member con todas las de la ley ... por cierto, decidáis lo que decidáis.... ¡que no se pongan los títulos en español, por Júpiter y por Minerva!

Si leo debajo de algún nick  "venerabla miembra" me da tal ataque de nervios que tendréis que ponerme en cuarentena hasta que deje de echar espuma por la boca.

Un abrazo para uno de mis mods-foreros favoritos too


----------



## Milton Sand

Ay, pero qué tarde llego. ¿Me perdonarías? Ya no te puedo decirte que feliz cumpleaños. Ya ni siquiera augurarte feliz cumplemés porque cumpliste el día último . *¡Pero puedo desearte que tengas un año espectacular y que así sea de ahora en adelante! ¡Que se te llene la vida de bendiciones!*
Miltín.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Muchísimas gracias, querido Milton!

La verdad es que los años no pasan por mí, porque con tanto frío como hace me conservo muy bien .

Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad, y ojalá que tu vida también esté llena de bendiciones.

Un abrazo, Miltín


----------

